

IBM Opens Social Software Research Center in Cambridge - hhm
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/09/17/ibm-opens-social-software-research-center-in-cambridge/

======
ryanb
The Many Eyes project that Irene led up before is a pretty neat data
visualization experiment, analyzing large groups' activities on the web. It's
worth a look.

<http://services.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/home>

